# Retaining wall vs grading slope pros / cons advice please



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

A good retaining wall install includes it's own drain tile when necessary. It can also add to the aesthics and value of the property.

We did this a while back across the front of the property and still occasionally get compliments. Fence just went in this fall:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Nature put the trees there to prevent erosion. May as well get started on the wall.


----------



## afrig (Feb 22, 2016)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Nature put the trees there to prevent erosion. May as well get started on the wall.


They were all hanging over and some had dead branches. Plus there weren't very many and you can see where erosion has happened looking at the drop. So they weren't doing a whole lot anyway. Plus they were raining acorns and leaves causing small trees to pop up and making a mess. Plus that drop needs better drainage anyway. Was just easier to cut them down.

@Nick DIY Your wall looks great.


----------



## afrig (Feb 22, 2016)

I really hate to bump my own post. But I'm researching and have some follow up questions. I apologize for bumping.

I'm looking at drain tiles, and drainage systems for retaining walls, but I'm not finding anything on retaining walls and ditches. Is it possible to put a ditch along a retaining all? If so, how put distance should there be between the ditch and the retaining wall?


----------



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

Why do you want a ditch?

A drain tile built into the wall should handle the water. Drain tiles are essentially buried ditches.


----------



## afrig (Feb 22, 2016)

Nick DIY said:


> Why do you want a ditch?
> 
> A drain tile built into the wall should handle the water. Drain tiles are essentially buried ditches.


It was more for standing water that made it over the wall. I'll research a bit more. Thanks again. I like your house by the way. I'm a big fan of white clapboard.


----------



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

afrig said:


> It was more for standing water that made it over the wall. I'll research a bit more. Thanks again. I like your house by the way. I'm a big fan of white clapboard.


Thanks, but it's actually really cheap vinyl siding. 

I think I'd add a second drain tile in front of the wall in your case. Ditches are ugly and a pain to maintain, IMO.


----------



## afrig (Feb 22, 2016)

Nick DIY said:


> Thanks, but it's actually really cheap vinyl siding.
> 
> I think I'd add a second drain tile in front of the wall in your case. Ditches are ugly and a pain to maintain, IMO.


Nick, when you say add a second drain tile in front of the wall, do you mean place a drain in front of the wall and then connect the pipes that go through the wall to it?


----------



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

No, I don't think I'd connect them. The addition of the french drain in front of the wall is just an equivalent replacement for the ditch that you mentioned to take care of excess run off. Like I said, I just don't like ditches


----------



## afrig (Feb 22, 2016)

Nick DIY said:


> No, I don't think I'd connect them. The addition of the french drain in front of the wall is just an equivalent replacement for the ditch that you mentioned to take care of excess run off. Like I said, I just don't like ditches


Ah, I understand. I have a leach field just East of where the wall would go so I just don't want the ground in that area extra soggy. So I'm just researching all aspects. Thanks!


----------



## gjudge (Mar 9, 2016)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Nature put the trees there to prevent erosion. May as well get started on the wall.


Geez! A little harsh and also unimaginative. Just because trees were removed doesn't mean new ones can't be planted or even grass. So just slow down. Sounds like there wasn't a lot of root cover and trees were dead or dying anyway.

You can always grade and plant grass.


----------

